# 08 GMC Sierra Feniex Cannon reverse light install



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

08 GMC Sierra. I am installing Feniex cannons in place of the stock reverse bulb socket. I know alot of you guys have done this. My question is the stock socket has three wires to it, two black and one green. I've been able to determine one of the black is ground and the green is power. Unknown what the other black does, I just left it alone. The result is the reverse lights work fine, but the other tail/stop turn lights do not work at all. All fuses ok.

Should I have left the oem socket wired in (remove the bulb) and just tapped into the power and ground wires for the cannons? I am installing reverse light function for mode 1 (red wire) and a separate circuit controlled by in cab switch to activate strobe pattern for mode 2 (Yellow wire). mode 3 (Green wire) not used.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Does the one blk feed the other blk to the other lights?
Side note...let us know how bright they are for the rev lights


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Black is likely ground. Since the housing is plastic all lights have to have ground wires. I'm betting that other black wire carried ground to the lights that no longer work. Connect it back to the first ground wire and everything should light as intended.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Jeff they are bright. Trust me or I can swing by and show you


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

The third black does feed the other lights. I put the two black wires together and all is good. Thanks for the help.

I have the amber/clear cannons. When in reverse the clear (half the leds) come on. They are every bit as bright as stock bulbs. I am sure a solid clear would provide twice as much light as stock.

When I activate mode 2 with a switch, I set them on a rapid clear/amber pattern. Mode 2, which overrides the reverse mode. When I back up I prefer the strobe pattern be flashing. I mean my eyes hurt when I stand behind my truck.


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Any video of these working?


----------



## weatherbymag (Oct 8, 2014)

*drilling*

How hard was it to drill the tail light lens any tricks

Did you use a hole saw or a unibit


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

weatherbymag;1942498 said:


> How hard was it to drill the tail light lens any tricks
> 
> Did you use a hole saw or a unibit


I did not drill a hole. I removed the factory bulb socket (by twisting) out of the housing. I cut the socket off, leaving enough wire to allow me to reinstall the sockets, when I sell the truck. Then I simply mated the Cannon light head to the bulb socket hole in the housing. I drilled two small holes in the housing for screws to secure the led head and used the foam gasket. I was concerned that the light head would not protrude far enough into the housing to allow for good visibility and light dissipation. I thought I would try it and if I didn't like it, I could drill out and remount. I am happy with the way it turned out. I could reinstall the factory sockets within minutes if I need to. Or I could exchange the taillight housings if I upgrade to a compatible truck in the future, although the Chevy and GMC taillights are different.

Here is a link to a vid taken during the day. Hope it is helpful.

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=wIYuWzNs3bM2riQ


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

This may be a dumb questions, but how did you wire them.. I'm aware that each light comes with about 6-8' of wire.. do you set the master and slave them tie the drivers' side led into the passenger side led then run ONE wire to the cab from the back? Or did you run both led wires to the cab/ switch?

I'm just trying to figure out if I need to go out and get more wire... 
I know HD sells 18-4 wire.. just not sure if thats what I'm supposed to use.. The lights just shipped so they should be here tuesday


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

One wire to the back....that'll be your strobe power.

Yes master then slave however you hook them up. I didn't need any extra wire to tie the pass to the drivers side. 

And I didn't need to drill any holes either.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

dieselss;2082520 said:


> One wire to the back....that'll be your strobe power.
> 
> Yes master then slave however you hook them up. I didn't need any extra wire to tie the pass to the drivers side.
> 
> And I didn't need to drill any holes either.


From the sounds of things I probably won't need any extra wire... I kinda just wish i would have ordered the twin/dual switch panel opposed to the single toggle and single pattern changer... Now i'm thinking that it would be nice to control the front and back strobes independently, especially since I plan on using the fronts as fog lights.  second thoughts after the fact suck!


----------



## ewilliamson (Jan 4, 2016)

Did you use the cannon 120's or 360's? Im trying to decide between the two.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

ewilliamson;2088545 said:


> Did you use the cannon 120's or 360's? Im trying to decide between the two.


I used the 120s no issues so far


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

ewilliamson;2088545 said:


> Did you use the cannon 120's or 360's? Im trying to decide between the two.


I heard the 120's were better as they fill the lenses more.. idk But i like them. Only had them installed about a week, but they're like night and day.

I'm using them as fog lights so I guess they made them to dim down to 1/2 as bright to prevent overheating, but whats funny is only two of them do this... Idk


----------

